# Approved ?



## Gaz86za (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey Guys

Just signed up to become a driver and all the documents have been submitted and active, But i am wondering how long does it take to get the approval email from uber ? it has been 2 weeks already. I need this email so i can rent a car.

Any help would be grateful


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Perhaps you might ask the mods to put this post in the Sydney forum.
The Sydney guys and babes will be able to give you more targeted info.
.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Gaz86za said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just signed up to become a driver and all the documents have been submitted and active, But i am wondering how long does it take to get the approval email from uber ? it has been 2 weeks already. I need this email so i can rent a car.
> 
> Any help would be grateful


Welcome to Uber man, your future is very bright.


----------

